# The Ubuntu Forum Community > Other Discussion and Support > Ubuntu Women >  Im looking to start an office cleaning business.

## sarahforlani

Im looking to start an office cleaning business. I found plenty of information on the web about why I should start an office cleaning business but I can't find any info on the downside. I'm looking for something that I can do without a lot of upfront money.

----------


## marrywatson

A great resource for business startups in the Philadelphia area is worc-pa or worc-pa org .  It is the Womens Opportunities Resource Center, and there is help in starting a business, financing a business, and resources for networking a business.

----------


## Biltong (Dee)

Your profile doesn't say where in the world you are from, but most governments encourage small businesses (the backbone to any economy). Don't be too scared (or proud) to seek financial assistance - and good luck!!

----------


## mom2bkcg

> Im looking to start an office cleaning business. I found plenty of information on the web about why I should start an office cleaning business but I can't find any info on the downside. I'm looking for something that I can do without a lot of upfront money.


I came accross your ad by searching for people looking for a business opportunity.  I have a great business-that is not an office cleaning business-but very easy, reputable and home based.  It has helped me to be a stay at home mom.  If you are interested you can e-mail me at dsfred1015@aol.com and I would glad to share the info with you.  If not good luck in all you do!! :Smile:

----------


## narcissusdd

> Im looking to start an office cleaning business. I found plenty of information on the web about why I should start an office cleaning business but I can't find any info on the downside. I'm looking for something that I can do without a lot of upfront money.


Some suggestion to start your office cleaning business without lots of money:

Start by find custumers using homemade advertising handout( About $8 for 500 sheets. At the top put your made-up company name, briefly describe your cleaning services and add your cell phone number at the bottom. Personally take them around to businesses, dental offices, real estate offices, condos, homes, etc. 

Ask them to take a few extra handouts to give to their friends and neighbors. Ask your current customer(s) to recommend you to their friends and neighbors. Besides cleaning houses, you could offer to clean small business which would usually be done during the evening or on weekends.

Good luck!  :Very Happy:

----------


## lisati

Time to let the OP move on after 5 years.....  :Very Happy:

----------

